# IVF Postcode Lottery



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/ivf-lottery-nhs-trusts-ignore-guidance-040540599.html

I hope this makes those trusts who are not offering IVF at all, make a change.

/links


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13670615

Similar story on the BBC website - let's hope that the publicity raises awareness of the unfairness of funding dependant on where you live etc.!

/links


----------



## Fairy_Dust (Dec 16, 2009)

Being in Warrington and not having any IVF funding, this makes my blood boil. I have just paid privately to have treatment, this is the only way I will ever get the chance to have my own baby. 
This issue needs as much publicity as it can get, but I am afraid that it wont matter to people who are not affected by it.


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Just watched Loose Women discuss this. Some of the opinions are truly appalling.


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, I feel PCT's will continue to ignore NICE recommendations and the IVF postcode lottery will continue.  

I have had my one NHS funded cycle and I'm now working two jobs to try to save up for my next cycle - I've worked out it should take approximately two years and all the time the clock is ticking! This unfairness makes me so angry  

I didn't see Loose Women discussing this topic but I can imagine some of the opinions - some people can be so ignorant of this issue when it doesn't affect them!


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

Watching Loose Women made my blood boil   what does that old hag Carol McGiffin know about IF or IVF?!?! She hasn't got a maternal bone in her body!!

The IVF post code lottery won't be resolved anytime soon, unfortunately   not with all these NHS cuts!


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

BarbWill said:


> Just watched Loose Women discuss this. Some of the opinions are truly appalling.


This is why I don't ever watch Loose Women. Whatever they talk about is guaranteed to make my blood boil. I still tortured myself by ready the comments on the Independent website though, it's just horrific and it hurts more that it really does seem to be a large proportion of people who think like that. No wonder so many people don't tell anyone that they're undergoing fertility treatment, I don't know how I'd cope if I told a friend and they turned around and spouted such rubbish that I should just accept my infertility and get on with it or possibly adopt. People can be vile and unthinking.


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

i also saw Loose woman and i was also disgusted!!! I cant believe how narrow minded some people r.  I dont wish our sitution on anybody but if these selfish people spent one day in our lifes they would know what we r going through.  Stupid selfish woman.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

It's also in the Mail: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1395082/Three-quarters-health-trusts-refuse-couples-IVF-treatment-blanket-ban.html

I'm not going to check out Loose Women, it'll make me too angry, I suppose the comments were along the lines of 'there's too many children in the world anyway' and 'infertile women aren't sick' etc etc  
/links


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

I purposely turned off the TV before the IVF discussion on "Loose Women" yesterday, having already been upset by previous IVF discussions on the show, especially with Carol on the board yesterday... 

I don't know what she said yesterday (and would rather not know), but if it was anything like other times when she's said how if you have fertility it's your own fault for leaving it too late: so then Carol, dear, please explain my DH's antisperm antibodies
OR 
you should just accept it, as it was obviously not meant to be: right, so it's "meant to be" that some highly fertile people have lots of children but abuse or neglect them? 

I see, we have fertility issues because I'm 34 and DH 39 that he has ASA and because we're intelligent people who'd be lovely, caring parents and not harm or neglect our children and so it's our fault and we should just accept it.


----------

